

Ask HN: what cloud services do you want? - snewman

Welcome to the quick-and-easy, single-page, no-patents-pending, not-got-much-rat-in-it Cloud Backend Services Survey!<p>A brief introduction: I'm Steve Newman, co-founder of Writely (now part of Google Docs) and ex-Google engineer. It seems to me that the Internet is on the cusp of a golden age of interdependent services. In particular, hosted (aka "cloud") services that are used as building blocks. This is an exciting field and what we've seen to date is just a warm-up.<p>I'd like to do my part to advance the state of the art, and to start with I'm gathering information on the status quo -- what services are you using, what is your experience, what would you like to see. If you're reading this, you're the kind of person I need help from. I've posted a short-and-sweet survey at http://app.fluidsurveys.com/s/backend-services/, or just respond here in the comment thread.<p>Since I'm asking the community for help, I'd like to give back as well. I'll do that in two ways:<p>1. By publishing the survey results on my blog (http://amistrongeryet.blogspot.com).<p>2. By donating to the EFF! For each survey response up to 200, I'll donate $2.50. If I get 200 responses, the donation will jump to $1000. (Disclaimer: the EFF has not endorsed this offer; they don't even know about it. I'll just write them a check.)
======
snewman
That survey link again: <http://app.fluidsurveys.com/s/backend-services/>

